
Elon Musk lashes out at Apple’s car ambitions - rufus42
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/132157ee-6e17-11e5-aca9-d87542bf8673.html#axzz3o2yL0LVG
======
Someone
Of course, history doesn't necessarily repeat itself, but Elon Musk's

 _" But cars are very complex compared to phones or smartwatches. You can’t
just go to a supplier like Foxconn and say: Build me a car,” he said."_

made me think of Ed Colligan, then Palm CEO, in 2007:

 _" We've learned and struggled for a few years here figuring out how to make
a decent phone. PC guys are not going to just figure this out. They're not
going to just walk in."_

